# New Miller Maxstar 210 STR, For The Service Van



## Buffalo21 (Dec 4, 2019)

Last week my Miller Maxstar 200, decided it had met its expiration date, apparently the cooling fan blade shattered and threw shrapnel through the output section of the welder. It threw a series of error codes and is deader than a mackerel.

I work for a company that does industrial boiler repairs and upgrades, we only do DC stick welding, no TIG or MIG. We use electric, because about 95% of our customers would not allow any type of engine drive welders at the site, as we are usually working in occupied buildings, they do not want the noise or exhaust fumes. We end up with many different power options, it can range from 120 vac single phase to 480 vac 3 phase, so the small Miller Maxstar series covers nearly all needs.

The welder is going into the repair shop for an estimate to get it up and running, I’m not real keen on throwing any serious money at a 15 yr old welder, but we shall see. As a pro-active plan I ordered a new Miller Maxstar 210 STR, the LWS said if they could fix the old welder, the new welder would go into stock.

This morning I dropped of the old welder, they looked at the error codes and said, yes they could fix the welder, but probably $500+ in parts and labor, so they are now going take it in as a trade in and I picked up the new welder.

So there is a new welder for the service van, a Miller Maxstar 210 STR, a 200 amp DC stick machine, that can work on  120/208-240/480 vac single phase and 208-240/480 vac 3 phase, weighs about 38#. For its size it has a high duty cycle, low amp draws, digital volts/amp readout screens, and a good warranty.

As the company does no AC welding, no mig or TIG welding, just DC stick welding, this model does exactly what we need.


----------

